# Magnetic Man



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

I do a lot of Fabrication of Cabinets every year. Most of these jobs are then installed by myself . I am always looking for tips and gadgets to make install process better. One thing I have always hated to wear was a Work Belt. I do mostly HighEnd Cabinetry and Trim work and the belt always seemed obtrusive. Hitting Finished Panels, Doors Etc.

1/ 2 my Kitchens are European Full Overlay. If you have installed them you know the quantity of screws required to have on you. 1 1/4" to gang 3" to secure to studs Etc. I saw this on " As Seen in TV" and said " I got to get me one of those "

You may look Funny but it defiantly Helps



















Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I have one like that and it's awesome. Especially when you are installing something by yourself, while standing on a ladder and you don't have enough hands. Very handy for sure.


----------



## jeffoldhouse (Dec 14, 2011)

I just tried to order one of those today from wwhardware. Shows in their catalog but don't have it online. Where did you find yours?


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

jeffoldhouse said:


> I just tried to order one of those today from wwhardware. Shows in their catalog but don't have it online. Where did you find yours?


Lowes and De Pot

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Nice. That looks very professional.


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

Kenbo said:


> I have one like that and it's awesome. Especially when you are installing something by yourself, while standing on a ladder and you don't have enough hands. Very handy for sure.


 
Like Kenbo. I also have one. It comes into its own when up a ladder. I have so many gismo's that I often forget.

Also works good when you are repairing a machine, I am always a washer or screw short. ( that does not sound right , somehow, )

Pete


----------



## tito5 (Apr 5, 2011)

thats awesome.....I love little gizmos like that. I just picked up something at autozone that I can't wait to use. it is a little LED light it is a little bigger than a deck of cards and is really bright. the only light I have in my garage is a craftsman 24" corded light that never wants to stay in place. this little led light has a hook and a magnet in it so I can stick it where ever I want and is tiny enought that it will go almost anywhere!!!


----------



## Cliff (Feb 5, 2012)

And doubles as a martial arts weapon too.


----------



## blackpearl (Jul 20, 2012)

Nice idea! The only thing to remember is, I think, not to get that hand too close to your credit card - strong magnet could corrupt the magnetic data on the card.


----------

